# Starting private chef business



## chefsing (Dec 19, 2015)

Greetings- I have trolled many previous threads to obtain as much information as I can regarding private chef/catering business but wanted to start my own post to get more personal information from other Chefs.
Quick background I am in the infancy stage of forming my own private chef business. I am the only worker but I have several other chefs and service workers who I can call upon for events if I need them. I have only done a handful of events for parties at personal homes (never exceeding 10 people). I have contacts necessary for rentals (I.e. Equipment/plateware) and a local restaurant allowing me to prep certain necessities out of for health code reasons. 
So currently this business feels like a hobby, so my question is what avenues do I explore to market myself in order to actually get my name out there to drum up more business? I have no guarantee clients so the vision is stuck in between being a personal vs private chef, but I would like to maintain the luxury of being able to sell myself in both realms to see which direction this business goes.
Also, for reference I am 100 miles outside of Chicago and willing to open myself up to travel, but unclear on particulars of writing in travel expenses in contracts.


----------

